# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  De waarheid of je van vingeren zwanger kan geraken

## Piep

hoi hoi

Ik ben hier nog maar pas lid, maar het leek mij tof om hier berichtjes te plaatse en ervaringen te delen !

Nu heb ik een vraagje over zwanger worden door vingeren. Ik heb al overal iets anders gehoord, sommige zeggen dat je niet kan zwanger worden door gevingerd te worden, anderen zeggen dan weer wel dat je zwanger kan worde, nog andere zeggen dat je zwanger kan worden van vingeren op bepaalde voorwaarden ; de snelheid van het sperma moet juist zijn, (het moet letterlijk "geschoten" worden) je mag de baarmoederrand niet aanraken (want deze is naar het schijnt veels te zuur) enzovoort. 

Nu ben ik al een maandje gestopt met de pil..ik heb mijn laatste maandstonde gehad op 25 juli..we zijn nu al 22 augustus en ik heb nog altijd geen gehad. Is dit misschien omdat ik ben gestopt met de pil? of kan dat niet? 
Nu heb ik verlede week zondag mijn vriend afgetrokken, hij is klaargekome..hij heeft het toen afgeveegd met een tissue..maar stel dat het aan zijn hande is blijven hangen, en hij heeft mij daarna gevingerd, zijn er dan gevolgen? Nu heb ik wel verlede week vrijdag een zwangeschapstest gedaan, maar deze was negatief..Heb ik die misschien wat te vroeg gedaan? aangezien ik overal al verschillende antwoorde heb gehoord over het onderwerp "zwanger worden door gevingerd te worden" weet ik het ook niet meer  :Frown:  . .ik hoop dat jullie mij misschien zouden kunnen helpen..

Dikke kusss

----------


## pilvraagjes

Pffff.... ok, jij verwacht je volgende menstruatie dus binnen een maand... Kansloos. Zeker als je net gestopt bent met de pil zou het zelfs een paar maanden kunne nduren (sommige vrouwen worden wel gelijk weer ongesteld, anderen pas na een half jaar) Hoe lang heb je geslikt? Hoe was je menstruatie voor je ging slikken???

Zwangerschapstesten hebben sowieso pas zin als je overtijd gaat, en dat ben jij nog niet. En neej, je wordt echt niet zwanger van vingeren. Als hij geen klodders sperma aan zijn handen had.... Stel er zaten een paar zaadcellen aan zijn handen, die moeten dan IN jou er vanaf gegaan zijn, op de rand van de vagina of aan je schaamlippen bv, kunnen ze al niet eens binnen komen. En als jij hem trekt zie je hoe hard het eruit spuit. Zo'n vaart hoort het dus ook mee te krijgen jouw lijf in. Dat gebeurt niet vanaf zijn hand hoor....

----------


## Piep

Dus eigenlijk hoef ik mij geen zorgen te maken..ik heb 1 jaar de pil gebruikt, en toen ben ik overgestap op de nuvaring, ook een jaar. Maar de afgelopen maand had ik wel geen stopweek ingelast, omdat ik op vakantie vertrok..misschien heeft het daar ook wel mee te maken waarom ik mijn maandstonden nog altijd niet heb..Enja voor dat ik de pil gebruikte was ik wel redelijk regelmatig meen ik mij te herinnere, toen zat ik rond de 28 dagen..Het heeft misschien ook met de stress te maken waarom ik ze nog altijd niet heb..maar ik ben der toch al een stuk geruster in  :Smile:

----------


## lacuna

Ik heb heel hetzelfde probleem; m'n vriend komt klaar of heeft al voorvocht, hij komt er toevallig met z'n handen aan, ik natuurlijk ook; en als hij me vingert ben ik iedere keer angstig dat het voorvocht/sperma ervan glijdt in m'n vagina & ik zo kan zwanger worden. Ik ben trouwens al acht maanden niet meer zwanger (ben trouwens nooit regelmatig geweest)... De ene keer dat ik toch m'n maandstonden weer kreeg was dat omdat ik achter de noodpil was gegaan omdat ik zo ongerust was. Nu slik ik de pil (een week )(Desorelle 20) in de hoop dat ik ooit weer m'n maandstonden krijg. Ook al ben ik iedere keer (misschien onnodig?) gestresseerd, zal ik nu m'n maandstonden kunstmatig door de pil krijgen of wordt dat weer tegengehouden door m'n stress?
En kan ik nu zwanger zijn door dat sperma/voorvocht aan onze handen die dan in m'n vagine glijden? Ik zie in het vorig antwoord van niet..

----------


## Anoniempje1111

Nouja ik heb ongeveer hetzelfde meegemaakt, was ook bang dat ik door vingeren zwanger zou zijn. En nog steeds hopen dat ik het niet ben.
Alleen bruin ongesteld geworden, en toen gelijk aan de pil gegaan.
En heb ook morning after pil gehad na 60 uur. 
Dus denk niet dat ik het ben.

----------


## crestfallensoul

In de eierstok, het ovarium, van elke vrouw zijn heel veel stam-eicellen aanwezig. Onder invloed van hormonen ontwikkelt zich elke maand één - soms twee - eicel(len). Wanneer deze rijp is, barst de follikel waarin ze zich ontwikkelde open en wordt de eicel uitgestoten. Dit noemen we de eisprong.
Tegelijk met het ontwikkelen van de eicel zorgen hormonen er voor dat het baarmoederslijmvlies wordt opgebouwd.

De eileider is 10 tot 12 centimeter lang en heeft een trechtervormig uiteinde. Dit uiteinde tast het oppervlak van de eierstok af om rijpe eicellen op te vangen. Direct na de eisprong bevindt het eitje zich in de buikholte, waarna het snel in de trechtervormige opening van de eileider wordt gestuwd met behulp van trilhaartjes op de trechterwand. Het eitje is ongeveer 0,13 millimeter in doorsnee - veel groter dan een zaadcel - wanneer het in de eileider belandt.
Vanaf dat moment kan de eicel gedurende tien tot twaalf uur - in sommige gevallen vierentwintig uur - bevrucht worden. Bevruchting vindt dus in de eileider plaats.
Het eitje blijft - bevrucht of onbevrucht - zo'n drie tot vier dagen in de eileider, op weg naar de baarmoeder.

Indien een eitje onbevrucht in de baarmoeder terechtkomt, zal de baarmoeder het baarmoederslijmvlies ongeveer een week daarna afstoten; er is sprake van menstruatie.
Komt er een bevrucht eitje in de baarmoeder terecht, zal dit zich in het baarmoederslijmvlies innestelen en is er sprake van een zwangerschap.

Dit houdt dus tevens in dat het vrijwel onmogelijk is dat door vingeren een bevruchting kan plaats vinden, niet alleen dat het tijdstip van belang is maar ook nog de temperatuur, iets kouder dan lichaamstemperatuur en de zaadcel is dood....

Konclusie, niet druk om maken en gewoon genieten.
Peter.

----------


## saralie

Ik hoef me dus echt geen zorgen te maken? Maar het vreemde is dat ik op anders sites lees dat de kans wel degelijk aanwezig is. En dat maakt me dan weer bang.

----------


## saralie

Toch zit ik weer behoorlijk in de stress. En misschien blijft mijn menstruatie daarom uit.. Maar zelfs als mijn vriend voorvocht op zijn vinger had en daarna mij heeft gevingerd(niet naar binnen) is er geen kans op zwangerschap? en op de dag dat mijn vriend mij vingerde moest ik eigenlijk al ongesteld worden, dus ik zat ook niet op mijn vruchtbaarste tijd lijkt me? ik hoop het zo dat alles goed komt, ik maak me echt zorgen..

----------


## barco

juist door stress kan je menstruatie flink in de war raken...
Van vingeren lijkt het me zeer onwaarschijnlijk dat je zwanger kunt raken. En anders gebruik je toch gewoon de pil?!?!!?
Ik zou me er niet te druk om maken.

----------


## snipper

Nou dan nu echt de waarheid: Kijk op wikipedia: http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sperma 
Er bestaat wel degelijk een kans dat het sperma het eitje bereikt als het via een vinger de vagina bereikt. De kans is niet erg groot, maar de zaadjes kunnen een heel eind zwemmen. Ze hebben niet voor niets een staartje om zich mee voort te bewegen.

----------


## Gerda.\\

> In de eierstok, het ovarium, van elke vrouw zijn heel veel stam-eicellen aanwezig. Onder invloed van hormonen ontwikkelt zich elke maand één - soms twee - eicel(len). Wanneer deze rijp is, barst de follikel waarin ze zich ontwikkelde open en wordt de eicel uitgestoten. Dit noemen we de eisprong.
> Tegelijk met het ontwikkelen van de eicel zorgen hormonen er voor dat het baarmoederslijmvlies wordt opgebouwd.
> 
> De eileider is 10 tot 12 centimeter lang en heeft een trechtervormig uiteinde. Dit uiteinde tast het oppervlak van de eierstok af om rijpe eicellen op te vangen. Direct na de eisprong bevindt het eitje zich in de buikholte, waarna het snel in de trechtervormige opening van de eileider wordt gestuwd met behulp van trilhaartjes op de trechterwand. Het eitje is ongeveer 0,13 millimeter in doorsnee - veel groter dan een zaadcel - wanneer het in de eileider belandt.
> Vanaf dat moment kan de eicel gedurende tien tot twaalf uur - in sommige gevallen vierentwintig uur - bevrucht worden. Bevruchting vindt dus in de eileider plaats.
> Het eitje blijft - bevrucht of onbevrucht - zo'n drie tot vier dagen in de eileider, op weg naar de baarmoeder.
> 
> Indien een eitje onbevrucht in de baarmoeder terechtkomt, zal de baarmoeder het baarmoederslijmvlies ongeveer een week daarna afstoten; er is sprake van menstruatie.
> Komt er een bevrucht eitje in de baarmoeder terecht, zal dit zich in het baarmoederslijmvlies innestelen en is er sprake van een zwangerschap.
> ...


Hallo, ik had hierover nog 1 vraagje: Mijn vriendje heeft misschien ook sperma aan zijn hand gehad toen hij mij vingerde, word ik nou niet zwanger? want ik ben al 5/6 week overtijd! wilt u alstublieft antwoorden?

----------


## Yana

Hallo,

Ik heb gelezen dat jullie het over voorvocht hebben. Maar in VOORVOCHT ZITTEN GEEN ZAADCELLEN! er werd veel gezegd dat je ook zwanger kan worden van voorvocht. Maar DAT IS NIET WAAR!
kijk op deze site: www.nvsh.nl en bij het artikel over voorvocht http://www.nvsh.nl/opinie/voorlichtingVoorvocht.htm

En nvsh is een hele goede site. Ze helpen je ook meteen als je echt brandende vraag hebt en die niet wil stellen zo op deze manier, maar dan kun je ze mailen en ze antwoorden je binnen 1 dag!!! Ik ben daar heel erg mee geholpen en deze manier is ook heel goed, want zo kun je zien dat je niet de enige bent die dit meemaakt. En je kan je verhaal kwijt, maar op nvsh is meer voor je eigen privacy!!!

Veel succes ermee,

Yana

----------


## sam9

hallo.. kben ook maar net lid hier ,maar kheb het zelfde probleem , en ik was net van me menstruatie af dus kan het niet snel merken of ik overtijd ben ..en kheb best wle last van me onderbuik.. en ik weet nie wat voor orgaan dat is miss darm.. hoop ik, of iets met me eierstokken.. ik weet t nie maar stel je bent wel zwanger kan je dat merken of voelen ..

----------


## Nellebell

Hee. En, was je zwanger? Heb namelijk 't zelfde meegemaakt, gisteren. 
Wil wel graag weten of dit gevolgen kan hebben, als hij nog een beetje sperma aan zijn vinger heeft.

Groetjes,

----------


## sam9

nou het is egt een lastig onderwerp,
want ik heb me egt rot gezocht naar dat antwoord, 
en heb verschillende dingen gehoord,
dan hoor je weer dat je zwanger raakt als het in je gespoten word dan is het ook zo veel graden in je lichaam dat het ook actief is, en als het met vingeren ingebracht word komt het vaak niet zo diep in contact ,en buiten je lichaam is temparatuur ook minder warm vaak,dus koelt het af en hoord het niet meer actief te zijn 
,maar tog hoor je nog wel eens dat iemand er van zwanger raakt en dat vond ik ook egt goed eng, maar ik ben niet zwanger ,schijnt dat hij daar al die tijd wel rekening mee hielt dat niks aan z'n hande had, maar tog zou ik alsk jou was volgende keer met um over hebben dat jullie oplossing zoeken want het is risky, en nu.. als je durft.. een test te nemen, of je neemt een afterpil maar is denk nu weer te laat.. of je wacht tot je ongesteld moet worden kijken of je niet overtijd benmaarja dan is test eigelijk het beste, anders vreet die onzekerheid je op,maar sterkte meis gr.

----------


## xJorr

Hoi, ik ben 14, en ik heb een vriendin..
Wij hebben ook soms seks, en we hebben de laatste keer zonder condoom gedaan, omdat zij dat lekkerder vond, alleen ze is nu een week overtijdig en vanmiddag kreeg ze een plusje op de test, is dit rede tot paniek?

----------


## Sylvia93

ehm dat plusje op die test houd in dat ze zwanger is...
dus ja ik denk dat nu het goede moment zou zijn om te paniekeren..

----------


## Mystica

oeps. 14jr..zwanger... of is je vriendin wat ouder... ja.. paniek is op zn plaats jah

----------


## Karish

hmmm , nadat ik alles goed heb gelezen concludeer ik dat we toch heel voorzichtig moeten zijn en onze verstand moeten gebruiken en niet dat je in "the heat of the moment" alles vergeet ja toch??

groetjes,

Karish

----------


## Karish

hmmm , nadat ik alles goed heb gelezen concludeer ik dat we toch heel voorzichtig moeten zijn en onze verstand moeten gebruiken en niet dat je in "the heat of the moment" alles vergeet ja toch??

groetjes,

Karish

----------


## Sylvia93

idd daar komt het eigenlijk wel op neer... 
kheb al zo vaak problemen gehad rond dat soort kleine dingetjes, nu slik ik de pil en gaat het gewoon goed, 
maar idd, tis geen aanrader om alles te vergeten nee..

----------


## Déylanna

ehm, ik denk dat er inderdaad grote reden tot paniek is!!!!
Een plusje op de test betekent idd vaak dat je zwanger bent. Is je vriendin ook 14 of is ze ouder? Tis niet zo handig om zo jong al zonder enige vorm van anticonceptie te gaan vrijen, hè? Oei, ik schrik hier wel van hoor. Kom op je bent pas 14. Ik denk niet dat je zo graag al op je 14e papa wilt zijn of wel? Begrijp me niet verkeerd hoor, ik veroordeel je niet, maar in het heetst van de strijd moet je ook nog je koppie gebruiken. Doe je dat niet dan kan je voor een heel groot probleem komen te staan. Ik zou als ik jou vriendin was maar eens ff langs de huisarts gaan. Lijkt me in dit geval geen slecht idee.
sterkte

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## mrnka

hallo,
ik heb laast wat gedaan met me vriendje,
hij wou dat ik hem ging aftrekken en dat heb ik gedaan.
toen zei die dat ik me zelf moest vingeren en dat deed ik.
maar toen ik hem ging aftrekken kwam er een heel klein beetje voorvocht uit.
ik weet dus niet of dat op me hand is gekomen..
ik vingerde me zelf maar tot het vingertopje wnt ik was niet geil ofz.
kan ik nu zanger zijn?
willen jullie me helpen?
weet echt niet wat ik moet doen.
ik ben pas 1 keer ongesteld geweest ( 1 jaar geleden. )
en slik geen pil.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mrnka,

Ik denk niet dat je nu zwanger bent hoor, de kans dat je hiervan zwanger raakt is echt minimaal, vooral als je niet met meer dan een vingertopje in de vagina hebt gezeten.

Ook geef je aan pas 1 keer ongesteld te zijn geweest, dat kan kloppen dat dat een jaar geleden is, het duurt even voordat het goed op gang komt. 

Wel adviseer ik je om wel goed om te blijven letten, en als jullie aan seks gaan beginnen wel voorzorgsmaatregelen te nemen, en zoiezo condooms, en eventueel de pil. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Mierie

Ja ik ben hier ook nieuw en ik had ook een vraag.
Nu heb ik een vriend. Maar weinig contact mee de laatste tijd.
Nu heeft hij me laatst gevingerd, en volgens mij had hij aan zijn penis gezeten,
maar hij had er geen zaadjes iin zitten, want dat kan toch niet?
hij had zich de afgelopen 48 uur niet afgetrokken
dus de kans is heel klein.. toch?
Ik ben best bezorgd.. 
Want ik ben nu bijna 4 dagen overtijd .

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mierie,

Zoals in dit hele topic te lezen is, is dat je van vingeren níet zwanger kunt raken, en al helemaal niet wanneer er geen sprake is van sperma/voorvocht.
Slik je de pil? 

De bezorgdheid kan er trouwens voor zorgen dat je menstruatie uitblijft, dat komt heel vaak voor, dus probeer iets meer te ontspannen, en niet 24 uur per dag aan: ik moet ongesteld worden, te denken  :Wink: 

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Mierie

Oh, dankje. 
Echt heel erg.
En nee ik slikniet de pil want dat durfde ik niet aan me moeder tevragen
maar hierna doe ik het zekerwel.

Alsnog dankjewel .

<3

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Mierie,

Geen probleem, heb zelf ook in zo'n situatie gezeten, dus weet hoeveel het met je kan doen! De pil voorkomt iig wel een hoop stress hoor! Je moeder begrijpt het vast wel, en zo niet kun je alsnog zelf naar de huisarts gaan, deze heeft een geheimhoudingsplicht  :Wink: 

Enne, gewoon geen zorgen maken hoor, komt wel goed! Sommige meiden zijn ook gewoon heel onregelmatig ongesteld, dan kan het voorkomen dat je afentoe een maandje overslaat, dat probleem heb je iig niet meer met de pil!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ekemas

Hallo,
ik zit met een probleem, 5 dagen geleden (maandag) heb ik mijn liefje gevingerd maar daarvoor had ze mij afgetrokken en heb ik het opgekuist met een doekje, maar nu weet ik niet of er nog sperma is blijve hangen, mijn lief denkt dat er niets aan de hand is, maar ik krijg het niet uit mijn hoofd... ze denkt dat ze haar regels gaat krijgen dit weekend of volgende week, nu mijn vraag: als dit gebeurt dan is er toch geen kans meer op zwangerschap??? aub antwoord iemand ik zit er constant mee in mijn hoofd

ongeruste jongen...

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ekemas,

Zoals je hierboven ook kunt lezen, er is geen kans op een zwangerschap zonder echte gemeenschap!
Je kunt dus stoppen met zorgen maken, wanneer je vriendin gewoon haar menstruatie krijgt is er sowieso niets aan de hand! Slikt je vriendin misschien ook de anticonceptie pil? In dat geval is er namelijk helemaal niets aan de hand!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Ekemas

Nee die pil pakt ze niet, maar ik heb wel al van sommige mensen gehoord dat het wel kan, en het is dus ook al gebeurd maar die kans is gewoon uiterst klein... Het spookt gewoon door mijn hoofd... Maar als ze menstrueert is het dus egt niet mogelijk dat ze zwanger is hé? Maar als dat volgende week niet gebeurt ga ik voor zekerheid een testje hale... (bedankt voor je reactie)

----------


## Sylvia93

Wanneer ze geen gebruik maakt van anticonceptie is het misschien een idee om dit eens te overleggen. Het scheelt heel erg veel onzekerheid!
Nogmaals van vingeren ontstaat geen zwangerschap, hier is écht gemeenschap voor nodig!

----------


## christel1

Aan al de jongeren hier, als jullie klaar zijn om sexuele gemeenschap te hebben, gebruik dan aub jullie gezond verstand. Hoe jong of oud je ook mag zijn. 
Het lijkt me weinig waarschijnlijk dat je door vingeren of een klein beetje sperma aan je handen zwanger kan worden maar het is wel een fabeltje dat er in voorvocht geen spermacellen zouden zitten, deze zitten er wel degelijk in. 
Als jullie denken dat je onveilig gemeenschap gehad hebben, ga dan naar de apotheek en vraag onmiddelijk de morning after pil (in belgië is dit zonder voorschrift verkrijgbaar en kost iets van een 10 euro als je geen voorschrift hebt). 
Ik weet natuurlijk ook niet hoe de band met jullie ouders is maar als mama van 2 twintigers ondertussen heb ik ook rare vragen gehoord en geloof me ouders zijn soms meer begrijpend dan jullie denken. Als jullie bang zijn, stap naar je mama of je papa, hoe jong je ook mag zijn, ze zullen jullie altijd helpen, ja misschien krijg je wel eens een opdonder of wordt er eens ruzie gemaakt maar begrijp altijd dat ze het beste voor hun kinderen willen. 
Op een bepaalde zender ik weet niet of die in N ook te bekijken is zie je dikwijls programma's over 16 en zwanger, de problemen, de gevolgen, de impact op je latere leven..... 
Voor de meisjes die de pil gebruiken, neem dit elke dag op hetzelfde tijdstip, bv 's morgens als je je tanden poets of 's avonds. En jongens, neem ook jullie verantwoordelijkheid, stap gewoon een drogist binnen en ga daar condooms kopen, we leven niet meer in een maatschappij waar ze je daarvoor verkeerd gaan bekijken, die mensen zijn meer gewoon. 
Ook een aanrader voor jonge meisjes is misschien het staafje dat ze kunnen inplanten in je arm en dan ben je voor 3 jaar gerust en moet je niet denken aan anticonceptie, je bent beschermd voor een lange periode, zeker als je een vergeetkous bent of niet graag medicatie slikt. 
Zelf ben ik met mijn dochter naar de HA gestapt toen ze 14 was, niet omdat ze sexueel actief was maar om medische redenen, ze kreeg haar maandstonden veel te snel na elkaar en mijn zoon daar lagen de condooms op zijn kamer (ongevraagd maar je weet nooit wat er gebeurd) en het is ook gebeurd toen mijn dochter wel sexueel actief was dat ze haar broer om de morning after pil stuurde op zondag (hij kon met de brommer weg en zij niet) en broer deed dit dan wel voor zijn zus hoor en hij was er niet beschaamd over om het te vragen bij de apotheek. Beter voorkomen dan genezen dus zeker ?

----------


## Sylvia93

> Op een bepaalde zender ik weet niet of die in N ook te bekijken is zie je dikwijls programma's over 16 en zwanger, de problemen, de gevolgen, de impact op je latere leven.....


Klopt dit is in NL ook te zien op de zender MTV, het programma heet 16 and Pregnant, je hebt hier ook een vervolg op: Teen Mom.
Interessante programma's om te bekijken, zo zie je echt wat voor consequenties eraan vast hangen! Heel afentoe heb je ook een serie tienermoeders op de NLse tv, maar dit is alweer een tijdje geleden dat dit voorbij kwam!

----------


## Desssyyy

ik gaa jullie even wat zeggen zwanger zijn na gevingerd worden terwijl er miss sperma aan die gene zijn hand zit kan. er is alleen echt een hele kleine kans. ik zat met het zelfde probleem en heb een test gedaan. ik had de test van de kruidvat en die is 7.50. er kwam uit dat ik niet zwanger ben. als je niet zwanger bent staat er op de test een streepje. ben je het wel dan staat er een kruisje. als je denkt ik wil er geen geld aan uitgeven tog doen want de geruststelling die je krijgt dat is die 7.50 wel waard!! ik zou ook aan de pil gaan, dat gaa ik ook doen. dan hoef je je er nooit meer zorgen om te maken ik hoop dat dit jullie heeft geholpen en trouwens als je heel sterk denkt dat je zwanger bent krijg je die symptonen ook dus een testje doen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dessy,

Ik weet niet waar jij de informatie uit jouw bovenste zin vandaan hebt. Maar het is natuurlijk niet nodig om meiden onnodig bang te maken.

Voor een zwangerschap is echt gemeenschap nodig. Wanneer een man klaarkomt wordt het sperma met een behoorlijke snelheid uit de penis geschoten. Dit heb je echt nodig voor een zaadcel om die eicel te bereiken. Daarnaast zitten er ontzettend veel zaadcellen in sperma wanneer een man klaarkomt in een vrouw. Stel er zit een druppeltje op een vinger, hoeveel zaadcellen zal deze dan bevatten? Vele malen minder! Daarnaast mis je dus sowieso de snelheid waarmee de sperma in de vagina wordt geschoten. 

Kortom, zwanger raken van vingeren is niet mogelijk. Je hebt hier gemeenschap voor nodig, onveilige gemeenschap. Wil je een zwangerschap voorkomen? Let dan altijd goed op en gebruik voorbehoedsmiddelen! Er bestaan tegenwoordig zoveel voorbehoedsmiddelen, pillen, condooms, spiraaltjes etc!

----------


## Desssyyy

@Sylvia93 

tuurlijk wil ik deze meisjes niet bang maken zoals ik al zei ik zat met het zelfde probleem. daarom probeer ik duidelijk te maken dat de meisjes een zwangerschapstest moeten doen omdat ze dan veel rustiger worden. als je dat hebt gedaan ben je gelijk gerust gesteld en komt de ongesteldheid vanzelf.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Dessy,

Klopt, van stress kan een menstruatie uitblijven. Maar jij gaf hierboven al aan dat je zelf niet zwanger was. Dit bewijst dus verder niet dat het wel mogelijk is om van vingeren zwanger te raken. Er blijken verschillende onderzoeken naar geweest te zijn en dit blijkt gewoon niet mogelijk te zijn. 
Om jezelf gerust te stellen is het natuurlijk altijd slim om een test te doen! Dit kan eventueel ook bij de huisarts.

----------

